# Officer Down: Steve Cox - [Seattle, Washington]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

12/04/2006
*Seattle deputy dies after shooting in home; police fatally shoot gunman*

*Officer Down: Steve Cox *- [Seattle, Washington]









ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 45
*Additional Info:* Deputy Steve Cox was a 9 year veteran of the King County Sheriff's Department. He is survived by his wife and child.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Cox was shot and killed while questioning a suspect. *Date of Incident:* December 2, 2006

*Seattle deputy dies after shooting in private home; police slay gunman*
The Associated Press
SEATTLE- A sheriff's deputy was shot and killed early Saturday after responding to an emergency call at a residence, police said, and officers shot and killed the suspected gunman.
Police said they were called to the home in southwest Seattle for a report of a shooting and found one man suffering from a non-life threatening gunshot wound.
As investigators questioned people, the King County deputy took one man to another room to be interviewed, sheriff's spokesman Sgt. John Urquhart said. The officer was shot several minutes later.
The gunman walked into a hallway with a gun in his hand and was shot and killed by other deputies. The officer died later at the hospital.
Neither the deputy nor the gunman was immediately identified. Sheriff Sue Rahr said only that the deputy was 45 and an 8-year veteran of the department. He was married with a young child, she said.
"It's been a very gut-wrenching morning for all of us," Rahr said.








_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------

